# Meet Wilson



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

This is wilson, Our new dog on the farm that has the job of keeping all of our animals and family safe from harm. he is half German Shepard & Belgian Malone. He is going on 4mths of age and is a pleasure to be around, He already herds the goats to a certian spot every day wether they like it or not. He hasnt figured out the pigs yet but he helps with herding up the piglets as they find new ways to get out of there pen 
http://

I plan on keeping him intact to do some future breeding if i can find another cross like him or a another Belgian Malone female


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Belgian Malinois?

Handsome pup!


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

I wasnt sure if i had the spelling right, Thanks wolffeathers


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

No problem! He's going to be a great dog.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

He's beautiful!


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

Good looking boy! 
Lois


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

High prey drive. Not a dog I would EVER leave unatended with stock. They make great police attack dogs for a reason. I hope you have experiance with the breed.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

> He already herds the goats to a certian spot every day wether they like it or not.


 Whether they like it or not.....you have your hands full, this is a very strong dog, not for faint of heart, and you may find it will make a good herding dog but not an LGD. You should never leave this dog in with your stock alone....just my advice.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Herding dogs are not guarding dogs- different focus. This isn't to say you can't have a good farm dog with this little beauty. You'll want a solid recall and leave it with him. He needs to know that he is only allowed with the goats when you say so, he should wait for you to give him a cue to move the goats. The goats belong to you, not him.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

He is very handsome but around here the GS's tend to kill stock, especially the little ones like goat kids and lambs. My friend thought her goat kids were safe and being protected by her three GS's until the day she went out to find them tearing apart two kids that escaped from their pen. To them it was just fun and games, they are well fed so it wasn't that they were hungry. The breeder told her to put them down-which she did immediatly. They were well bred too, it was really all very sad. Just watch him very closely because neither of his breeds is really a LGD. The BM are often just bred now for pets and the GS's are now bred for pets/protection of human families not guarding livestock. But then again it depends on the parents too, maybe your line has kept it's working ability with stock. Do you know about his parents?


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

I know nothing of his parents, dont even what part of the state he came from but i think i got a good deal


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

The most expensive dog I ever had I got for free. Now I am just learning about LGDs but I have learned in life to listen to people that have been there done that and EARNED the freak'n T shirt.




RW kansas hogs said:


> I know nothing of his parents, dont even what part of the state he came from but i think i got a good deal


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

you are not planning on leaving this dog alone with livestock, right? He will be a good farm guard, but NOT a livestock guardian dog.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

KSALguy said:


> High prey drive. Not a dog I would EVER leave unatended with stock. They make great police attack dogs for a reason. I hope you have experiance with the breed.


This x10. He may make a good herding dog, but you're going to have your work cut out for you if you want to keep him around livestock without something ending up dead. I'd strongly recommend neutering him, this cross makes an awesome police dog and can be dangerous in the wrong hands. You don't want to be breeding this type of dog without knowing what you're doing.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

We keep herding dogs penned when they're not with people. I raise catahoulas. They make good herding dogs but can be too rough on goats and sheep. They function best as cow and hog dogs.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

RW kansas hogs said:


> I wasnt sure if i had the spelling right, Thanks wolffeathers


if you don't even know the correct spelling then you don't know nearly enough to breed effectively. breeding isn't just letting two dogs have sex. breeding should have an end product in mind & you should know how the parents & grand parents of the two actual breeding dogs are going to produce that end product. w/o that knowledge all you're doing is adding to the animals at the pound to be put to sleep.

just to fill you in on my experiences w/ belgian mals. all have been military working dogs. all have been EXTREMELY high energy. all have been extremely smart. ALL, EVERY LAST ONE, has bitten it's own handlers! most have bitten more than one handler and most have bitten the same handlers more than once. but they are the top breed in military & police work. even some german police forces are giving up on german sheperds and going exclusively or almost axclusively to mals.


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Well i hate to disappoint people but when i leave for work in the morning i put wilson outside to watch over the animals & property. Him and our other german shepard cross watch over the animals & property. He hasnt killed anything yet and hasnt bitten me or any body in my family, If he wanted to he could get in with the hogs or goats/calves but he hasnt. We have 6 ducks that roam the property and he hasnt harmed them either. 
There is always a chance that he mite bite some body but when that happens i will deal with it.
And pops, My spelling sucks so chill out, I dont push my dogs to a stress point like the military does. Wilson is a family guard dog, He isnt trained to kill,sniff out drugs, or chase some body down and rip them to shreds. 
Wilsons job is to watch over me & my family while we sleep, Watch the property during the day, So far he has done a excellent job doing that. And if i want to breed him to another mal or german shepard i will, Even if i dont know his parents back round.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

bet you can spell the name of the company that makes the lever action the Duke carried in all his movies. i also bet you can spell the name of the black hogs w/ the white points & the white belt around the middle.
let me put it this way you wouldn't throw a lard hog & bacon sow together just because, so what makes it any better to do it w/ a couple of dogs.
just because you can do something doesn't mean you should.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

He is also still a puppy, with only puppy play instincts. He is not an adult dog yet. This will NOT be a dog you can ever leave unattended with your livestock once he hits puberty.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

BarbadosSheep said:


> He is also still a puppy, with only puppy play instincts. He is not an adult dog yet. This will NOT be a dog you can ever leave unattended with your livestock once he hits puberty.


Agreed let us revisit this subject in a year.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice herding dog, will you be getting a livestock guardian dog too? I've heard that raised together they will understand the others job.


----------

